# molex connectors for speaker wires?



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'm looking at making it easier to remove all my amps for track days and the idea of using molex connectors for all the wiring has popped into my head. I believe there was a thread about this maybe six months ago but I didn't see any mention of what units people were using.

I've considered going with something like a military style twist lock connection for ease of remove, but solid conductivity. 


Any thoughts for or against this?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I was going to do that, but power/ground wires become a problem, so it isn't as fast.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Mless5 said:


> I was going to do that, but power/ground wires become a problem, so it isn't as fast.


They make quick disconnects for this as well, up to 1/0 in fact. 

Juan


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage...connect&search_type=main&WebPage_ID=3&x=0&y=0

The top 4 right? Are there any better on the market than those?


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Daishi said:


> http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage...connect&search_type=main&WebPage_ID=3&x=0&y=0
> 
> The top 4 right? Are there any better on the market than those?


Those seem to be what everyone uses for that purpose. You can get them at auto parts stores sometimes too, might save you some money on shipping.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks guys.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I buy mine from frys. they love to gouge on the pin extractors, but the connectors themselves arent too bad.

Nice thing about military connectors is that they are round. Greatly simplifies panel mounting compared to a square plug.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

I just finished a removable amp rack in my car. Used that breakaway connection for my 1/0. Just keep in mind there is a current limit that can go through them. I think the 1/0 can handle up to 180 amps

I used 3 neutrik NL4 connectors for my speaker connections, and fabbed up a custom RCA panel for signal. 

Amp rack comes out in 1 minute. Goes back just as easily.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

those things are stupid expensive. wow. you need 2 per connection, right?


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

internecine said:


> those things are stupid expensive. wow. you need 2 per connection, right?


$20 total is crazy expensive? What am I missing here?

Juan


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Fry's Electronics has a ton of conectors that are not an eye scab
if you got one neer you check that joint out..


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

OldOneEye said:


> $20 total is crazy expensive? What am I missing here?
> 
> Juan


for a wire connector, yes, i think it is.

what if zip ties were $2 a piece


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

I'd only need one connector per amp, so three total. I don't think it's that bad honestly.

The molex connecters is where the cost is


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> I was going to do that, but power/ground wires become a problem, so it isn't as fast.





OldOneEye said:


> They make quick disconnects for this as well, up to 1/0 in fact.
> 
> Juan


They can be had in 2/0 if you look at heavy industrial parts.

Bottom right of the page, Canadian company however, may suck for those south of the border.
http://www.greggdistributors.ca/cathtml/catR19.html


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

You can get the 2 wire Anderson connectors up to 4/0ga. 

I would use a Packard Weatherpack type connector for speaker wire. They are much smaller, and much cheaper but you normally have to buy a special crimper to crimp the pin. They are sealed against moisture, dust, and dirt.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

20 dollars for a quick disconnect for 1/0? I don't think that's expensive at all. 20 dollars for one RCA connector? that I'd say is expensive. I mean, look at what battery terminals, fuse holders etc cost. It's not outrageous at all.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

I was looking at them and $190 for a crimper...um...no LOL. Otherwise they'd be great.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

$18 hammer crimper ftw!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

internecine said:


> those things are stupid expensive. wow. you need 2 per connection, right?


Yep. Sometimes, reliability trumps cost. (or else check out moore excess' truck in the install gallery )


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

Daishi said:


> I was looking at them and $190 for a crimper...um...no LOL. Otherwise they'd be great.


What crimper are you talking about? The bigger crimpers that look like bolt cutters are that price but a Weatherpack crimper is not.


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

http://happyterminals.com/index.php?cPath=236_242_243

They say weatherpack crimpers. You have another location to grab them from?


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Took me about 5 seconds on google to get a whack of responses. Granted, many of them are for the Sg Tools unit, which I have used. The more expensive ones are usually a little nicer, but who cares, you can do a fine job with the cheaper ones and some practice.

http://www.ntxtools.com/network-tool-warehouse/SKT-7801-p-SKT09.html
http://www.sjdiscounttools.com/sgt18930.html
http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Sg_Tool...heting_Terminal_Crimper_Weatherpack_Terminals
http://www.sherco-auto.com/cg.htm
http://www.hrpworld.com/index.cfm?form_prod_id=815,363_880&action=product
http://www.quickcar.net/ign_sys/terminals.html
http://search.ebay.com/Ratcheting-Terminal-Crimper-for-Weatherpack-Terminals_W0QQfsiZ1


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 17, 2007)

Daishi said:


> http://happyterminals.com/index.php?cPath=236_242_243
> 
> They say weatherpack crimpers. You have another location to grab them from?


Wow, that is a pricey crimper.

I have a Ideal ratcheting crimper that you can change the dies in. It looks almost exactly like a couple that were listed in the links above my post. The actual ratcheting frame is cheap but the dies will run you between $15-$20. most will interchange bewteen different brands of ratcheting crimpers. They make dies for just about everything. I have about 10 different dies to crimp many different things. It will crimp up to 8ga rings very easily.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

DaveRulz said:


> I just finished a removable amp rack in my car. Used that breakaway connection for my 1/0. Just keep in mind there is a current limit that can go through them. I think the 1/0 can handle up to 180 amps


Actually, if you look at industrial supply places you can get those connectors that are rated up to 200/250/300 and even 400 amp ratings...

The sizes of the connectors just goes up as well as the cost... Also pulling apart the 300/400 amp monsters becomes just a tad bit of a strength contest... So if you use those mount one side of it firmly by bolting it to a structure of the body of the car... 

I personally use a 300amp one in my car for the rear battery...


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello there! I have Molex connectors in white in stock right now. I have 4pin, 6pin and 9pin. I have the pins and sockets also. I recommend the crimper below and a soldering iron to solder the connections after crimping. Most of these sockets connectors can be installed nicely to plug into a plexi cover with ease! They really aren't too expensive, either.

http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/CT-1/780/CRIMP_TOOL_.html

Also, those quick disconnect power connectors from Parts Express are super nice to have. They are used very commonly for electrical hookup and quick disconnect for battery powered forklifts because they need to be quickly disconnected and reconnected during the battery charging process. You really only need 1 set of these. The input side is the power and ground from the battery/chassis and the output side connects to your distribution blocks that feed your power and ground to your amps. You don't need 1 pair for each amp.

I make a lot of custom harnesses using these quick diconnect molex connectors and they were very common in a lot of the old school amps such as MTX, Orion and Rockford Fosgate.

Or, buy something like these below and just butt connect the wires. Just depends on how custom you want or need it to be.

18 gauge wire
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-b...CONDUCTOR_WATERPROOF_CONNECTORS,_18_AWG_.html

10 gauge wire
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-b...-CONDUCTOR_WATERPROOF_CONNECTOR,_AWG_10_.html

Anyone looking for some small cooling fans cannot beat this deal!
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/CF-316/search/FOUR_12VDC_40MM_FANS_.html

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help!

Good luck!


----------

